# Happy New Year when it comes



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Take this chance to wish all the fishing boat enthusiasts a Happy New Year, as am away to Whitby first thing in the morning for a week. All the best, and see you next year!(Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

grahamtowa said:


> Take this chance to wish all the fishing boat enthusiasts a Happy New Year, as am away to Whitby first thing in the morning for a week. All the best, and see you next year!(Thumb)


 Sounds fishy to me? Have a good new year. (nowt wrong with fishing boats, brave men who sail in them)
Jim(Thumb)


----------

